# LED's for recessed lighting at Costco



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2015)

Been holding off on changing out my regular incandescents for LED's until the prices came down. Picked these up for $9.99/pkg. They're Feit's 2700K. Hopefully my existing dimmer is compatible but for $5 a bulb I'll change a dimmer if I have to. Thought I'd give a heads up if anyone is looking.


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2015)

I picked up a pack of these a month ago to try them out. So far they're fine.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2015)

The price has really dropped. At 30 bucks a bulb I would expect perfection and a very long life. For $5 I'll be happy with as long as they turn on.

Did you put them on a dimmer? My dimmer is technically not compatible but I'm thinking to give it a try.


----------



## legrandice (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome!  I just replaced my spots outside with Costco ones...and did a few in the bedroom.  Trying to talk my parents into changing their can lights...no go at this point.


----------



## legrandice (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't want to do the math as to how long it's going to take to pay for the $10 bulp (x2) outside  The light is MUCH better though and as I use this for grilling a few nights a week, should result in better cooked food.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2015)

They have a big selection right now for all applications. I don't know if it's regional or what but like I said the price is right so check it out Hearthers.

Did my kitchen about 2 yrs ago and the lighting supply wanted over $200 for a recessed LED fixture and LED bulbs were like $60 I think (and ugly). Take forever to get pay back at that price. These look light regular replacement bulbs.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 12, 2015)

legrandice said:


> I don't want to do the math as to how long it's going to take to pay for the $10 bulp (x2) outside  The light is MUCH better though and as I use this for grilling a few nights a week, should result in better cooked food.



If you're comparing to 60 W incandescent or halogen downlights, the savings are about a penny for every two hours of run time. That makes it obvious the best payback is from replacing the lights you use the most, and if you use them 3 hours a night, it might be only a year or two.

If you're comparing to compact fluorescent down lights, the better light quality and instant on makes them worth the extra cost in my opinion, even though they use only very slightly less power.

For dimmers, be aware that most LED's cut out completely in the range of 1/4 to 1/2 brightness even with compatible dimmers. So if you want to be able to dim way down, check the reviews to see how other people have done, and if you have a good or bad experience with a given bulb and want to review it, tell readers what dimmer model you used with it.


----------

